#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Certificates >  >  >  IEC 82079 Documentation

## explosion

Anybody out there who can share this standard, or EN ICE, or EN or else?
Thank you for your help,


explosionSee More: IEC 82079 Documentation

----------


## hypn0

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## micaziv

Thanks friend!

----------


## sumbanana

Can someone re-upload, preferably the 2019 version! Thanks

----------

